# [SOLVED] internal memory card reader Win7



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I just put together a new system today with Core 2 Duo & Win 7 pro 64 bit and it is running great but for one small glitch. I put in a cheap 58-in-one (SD, MMC, CF, etc) Vantec internal memory card reader and turns out it isn't compatible. Does anyone know of a specific brand and model that will work with 7? 

Didn't get any answers in the Win7 forum.. perhaps some of you builders can help?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: internal memory card reader Win7*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820609298

That one works for me with 7 64 bit, what do you mean the other is not compatible could you explain what happens?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: internal memory card reader Win7*



Doby said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820609298
> 
> That one works for me with 7 64 bit, what do you mean the other is not *compatible could you explain what happens*?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: internal memory card reader Win7*

No dumb questions but sometimes a dumb operator. When it didn't read my SD card with the generic Windows drivers I inserted the supplied Vantec disc and it went to install drivers. The install bombed out with a message that it was incompatible... it said it was only good for Win 98SE. Yikes!

So I went into device manager and uninstalled the device which appeared as 4 "generic USB devices". Reinstalled/rebooted and Windows reinstalled the generic drivers.

Then I tried a CF card and voila, it works.. but not the SD card. So what's with the SD card you ask? Turns out you have to insert it upside down! I think that its connections are on the top since it probably joins the Memory Stick socket connectors in the slot above. Who'd have thunk it! Guess I should have read the directions. :-/

Mark this one solved.


----------

